# [HOWTO] Gento su Dell XPS 15 (9550) FHD

## fedeliallalinea

Hardware

Intel® Core™ i7-6700HQ Processor (6M Cache, up to 3.5 GHz)

512GB Solid State hard drive PCIe NVM Express

16GB (2x8GB) 2133MHz DDR4

15.6" FHD (1920x1080) InfinityEdge touch Corning® Gorilla® Glass

NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 960M, 2 GB GDDR5

Dell 56 WHr 3-Cell Lithium-Ion Battery

Integrated WiFi DW1830 3x3 802.11ac 2.4/5GHz

Precision touchpad, seamless glass integrated button

Integrated Widescreen HD (720p) webcam with dual array digital microphones

Dell™ TrueMobile internal 4.1 Bluetooth Module - European

Ports: HDMI, USB 3.0 (x2) with PowerShare; Headset Jack (1); SD card reader (SD, SDHC, SDXC); Kensington Lock slot; Thunderbolt™ 3 (1)

Thunderbolt™ 3 supports: Power in / charging, PowerShare, Thunderbolt 3 (40Gbps bi-directional), USB 3.1 Gen 2 (10Gbps), VGA, HDMI

```
# lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:1910] (rev 07)                                                                    

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:191b] (rev 06)

00:04.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:1903] (rev 07)

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:a12f] (rev 31)

00:14.2 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem [8086:a131] (rev 31)

00:15.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPSS I2C Controller #0 [8086:a160] (rev 31)

00:15.1 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPSS I2C Controller #1 [8086:a161] (rev 31)

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 [8086:a13a] (rev 31)

00:17.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode] [8086:a103] (rev 31)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #1 [8086:a110] (rev f1)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #2 [8086:a111] (rev f1)

00:1d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #9 [8086:a118] (rev f1)

00:1d.4 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #13 [8086:a11c] (rev f1)

00:1d.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #15 [8086:a11e] (rev f1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller [8086:a14e] (rev 31)

00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC [8086:a121] (rev 31)

00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio [8086:a170] (rev 31)

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus [8086:a123] (rev 31)

01:00.0 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M] [10de:139b] (rev ff)

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM43602 802.11ac Wireless LAN SoC [14e4:43ba] (rev 01)

03:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device [10ec:525a] (rev 01)

04:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller [0108]: Toshiba America Info Systems Device [1179:010f] (rev 01)
```

```
# lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0a5c:6410 Broadcom Corp.                      <-- Bluetooth

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1bcf:2b95 Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc.  <-- Webcam

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
```

Cosa funziona?

Network -> Funziona

Wireles -> Funziona

Sound -> Funziona parzialmente (problema con cuffie)

Touchpad -> Funziona

USB 3.0 -> Funziona

Card Reader -> Funziona

Webcam -> Funziona

Bluetooth -> Funziona con modifica

Graphics -> Funziona con modifica

Thunderbolt -> Non testato

BIOS

Per prima cosa bisogna entrare nel BIOS (F2) abilitare le seguenti opzioni:

```
[+] System Conmfiguration

    SATA Operation

        ( ) Disabled

        (*) AHCI

        ( ) RAID on

[+] Secure Boot

    Secure Boot Enable

        (*) Disabled

        ( ) Enabled
```

Se si vuole evitare UEFI (scelta che ho fatto) allora bisogna settare anche:

```
[+] General

    Boot Sequence

        (*) Legacy

        ( ) UEFI

    Advanced Boot Options

        [*] Enable Legacy Option ROMs

        [ ] Enable UEFI Network Stack
```

Installazione

Per l'installazione ho utilizzato SystemRescueCD (basata su Gentoo) su usb (ho creato la chiavetta seguendo la guida ufficiale).

Una volta fatto il boot basta seguire la guida ufficiale di Gentoo.

NOTA: l'hd viene visto con il nome /dev/nvme0n1 visto che e' un PCIe NVMe

Backup di Windows preinstallato

Se si vuole fare il backup di Windows prima di installare gentoo, una volta fatto il boot con SystemRescueCD, lanciare il comando:

```
# dd if=/dev/nvme0n1 conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c  > /path/to/backup.img.gz
```

oppure per spedire l'immagine tramite ssh

```
# dd if=/dev/nvme0n1 conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c | ssh user@local dd of=backup.img.gz
```

Restore di Windows

```
# gunzip -c /path/to/backup.img.gz | dd of=/dev/nvme0n1
```

oppure tramite ssh

```
# ssh user@local  "cat /path/to/backup.img.gz" | gunzip -c | dd of=/dev/nvme0n1
```

make.conf

Posto qua la mio configurazione del file make.conf.

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 avx avx2 ssse3 sse4_1 sse4_2"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y --ask y --verbose y"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

LINGUAS="en de it fr"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="synaptics evdev"

NOTUSE="-bindist  -gnome -mysql -modemmanager -gnome-keyring -postgres"

NOTEBOOK="ieee1394"

SYSTEM="mmx sse sse2 pulseaudio nvidia opengl threads acpi vaapi bluetooth v4l"

USE="${NOTUSE} ${NOTEBOOK} ${SYSTEM}"
```

Kernel

Visto che quando ho installato il kernel stabile nel portage tree era il 4.1.15 e l'architettura di Intel Skylake non era granche' supportata, ho optato per l'installazione della version 4.5.1 (che fino ad ora non mi ha dato problemi). Di seguito ci sono le opzioni che ho abilitato (potrebbero esserci degli errori visto che e' da molto tempo che non compilavo un kernel  :Smile: ).

HD

```
Device Drivers  --->

     <*> NVM Express block device
```

Bluetooth

```
[*] Networking support  --->

    <M>   Bluetooth subsystem support  --->

        Bluetooth device drivers  --->

            <M> HCI USB driver                                                                            

            [*]   Broadcom protocol support                                                              

            <M> HCI SDIO driver                                                                           

            <M> HCI UART driver                                                                            

            -*-   UART (H4) protocol support                                                                 

            [*]   Broadcom protocol support                                                              

            <M> HCI VHCI (Virtual HCI device) driver
```

Wireless

```
[*] Networking support  --->

    -*-   Wireless  --->

        <M>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

        [*]     enable powersave by default

        [ ]     cfg80211 DebugFS entries

        [*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

        <M>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

        [*]   Enable LED triggers

Device Drivers  --->

    -*- Network device support  --->

        [*]   Wireless LAN  --->

            [*]   Broadcom devices

            <M>     Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

                    Supported bus types (BCMA and SSB)  --->

            [*]     Broadcom 43xx SDIO device support

            [*]     Support for LP-PHY (low-power 802.11g) devices

            <M>     Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)

                      Broadcom 43xx-legacy data transfer mode (DMA + PIO)  --->

            <M>     Broadcom IEEE802.11n PCIe SoftMAC WLAN driver

            <M>     Broadcom IEEE802.11n embedded FullMAC WLAN driver

            [*]     SDIO bus interface support for FullMAC driver

            [*]     USB bus interface support for FullMAC driver

            [*]     PCIE bus interface support for FullMAC driver
```

Webcam

```
Device Drivers  --->

    <M> Multimedia support  --->

        [*]   Cameras/video grabbers support

        [*]   Media USB Adapters  --->

            <M>   USB Video Class (UVC)                                         

            [*]   UVC input events device support                              

            <M>   GSPCA based webcams  --->

                <M>   SN9C20X USB Camera Driver
```

Sound

```
<M> Sound card support  --->

    <M>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  --->

        [*]   PCI sound devices  --->                   

              HD-Audio  --->

                  <M> HD Audio PCI

                  <M> Build Realtek HD-audio codec support
```

Esiste un problema che inserendo le cuffie il suono si corrompe e c'è bisogno un reboot per far ritornare tutto a posto. Vedere risoluzione problemi per un workaround.

Di seguito i relativi link al bug:

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=109841

https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1575078

Card reader

```
Device Drivers  --->

    <M> MMC/SD/SDIO card support  --->

        [ ]   MMC debugging

        <M>   MMC block device driver

        (8)     Number of minors per block device

        [*]     Use bounce buffer for simple hosts

        <M>   SDIO UART/GPS class support

        <M>   Secure Digital Host Controller Interface support

        <M>     SDHCI support on PCI bus

        [*]       Ricoh MMC Controller Disabler

        <M>     SDHCI support for ACPI enumerated SDHCI controllers

        <M>     SDHCI platform and OF driver helper

        <M>   Realtek PCI-E SD/MMC Card Interface Driver
```

Graphics

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Graphics support  --->

        <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->

            {*}   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support

        -*- VGA Arbitration

        (64)  Maximum number of GPUs

        [*] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support

        <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  --->

            [*]   Enable legacy fbdev support for your modesetting driver

        [*] Allow to specify an EDID data set instead of probing for it

        <*> Intel 8xx/9xx/G3x/G4x/HD Graphics

            Frame buffer Devices  --->

                [*] EFI-based Framebuffer Support

        [*] IOMMU Hardware Support --->

            [*] Support for Intel IOMMU using DMA Remapping Devices

            [*]   Enable Intel DMA Remapping Devices by default

        [*] Bootup logo  --->

            [*]   Standard 224-color Linux logo
```

Power management

```
Power management and ACPI options  --->

    [*] Suspend to RAM and standby

    [ ] Hibernation (aka 'suspend to disk')

    [*] Opportunistic sleep 

    -*- Device power management core functionality 

    [*] Enable workqueue power-efficient mode by default

    [*] ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->

        [*]   Allow supported ACPI revision to be overriden

        <*>   AC Adapter

        <*>   Battery

        -*-   Button

        -*-   Video

        <*>   Fan 

        [*]   Dock

        <*>   Processor

        <*>   Processor Aggregator 

        <*>   Thermal Zone

    [ ] SFI (Simple Firmware Interface) Support  ----

        CPU Frequency scaling  --->  

            [*] CPU Frequency scaling 

            <*>   CPU frequency translation statistics

            [ ]     CPU frequency translation statistics details 

                  Default CPUFreq governor (ondemand)  --->

            -*-   'performance' governor  

            <M>   'powersave' governor 

            <M>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling

            -*-   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor 

            <M>   'conservative' cpufreq governor

                  *** CPU frequency scaling drivers ***

            [*]   Intel P state control

            <M>   Processor Clocking Control interface driver

            <M>   ACPI Processor P-States driver

            [ ]     Legacy cpb sysfs knob support for AMD CPUs

        CPU Idle  --->

            -*- CPU idle PM support  

            [*]   Ladder governor (for periodic timer tick)  

            -*-   Menu governor (for tickless system)

    [*] Cpuidle Driver for Intel Processors

        Memory power savings  --->

            <*> Intel chipset idle memory power saving driver
```

Misc

```
Device Drivers  --->

    [*]   X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers --->

        <M>   Dell Laptop Extras

        <M>   Dell WMI extras

        <M>   Dell Airplane Mode Switch driver

        <M>   WMI

        <M>   Intel Intelligent Power Sharing

        <M>   WMI support for MXM Laptop Graphics
```

NOTA: installate anche il pacchetto =sys-kernel/linux-firmware-20160331 (questa versione bisognera' metterla in /etc/portage/packages.accept_keywords) altrimenti la wireless non funziona.

Xorg

Configurazione solo con Intel

Nel file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf usare questa configurazione:

```
Section "Extensions"

   Option "XVideo" "Disable"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Intel Graphics"

   Driver      "intel"

   Option      "AccelMethod"  "sna"

   Option      "TearFree"     "true"

   Option      "DRI"         "true"

EndSection
```

Configurazione Intel/NVIDIA con Bumblebee e primus

Bumblebee e primus permettono di eseguire dei programmi utilizzando la scheda NVIDIA al posto di quella intel integrata. 

Installare primus

```
# emerge primus
```

Oltre a questo ho dovuto smascherare anche la versione 361.28-r2 dei driver NVIDIA e attivare la use flag compat:

```
# echo "=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-361.28-r2 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/nvidia

# echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers compat" >> /etc/portage/package.use/nvidia

# emerge nvidia-drivers
```

Ora si deve configurare bumblebee, per prima cosa bisogna spostare la configurazione della scheda grafica intel da /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d a /etc/bumblebee:

```
# mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.intel
```

poi si deve creare la configurazione per la scheda NVIDIA quindi editare /etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia e copiare la seguente configurazione:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Layout0"

    Option      "AutoAddDevices" "false"

    Option      "AutoAddGPU" "false"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "DiscreteNvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BusID  "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option "UseEDID" "false"

    Option "UseDisplayDevice" "none"

EndSection
```

Una volta create le configurazioni per le due schede video editare il file /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf e cambiate sotto la sezione [optirun] la voce Bridge da auto a primus

```
...

[optirun]

Bridge=primus

...

```

eliminate tutte le sezioni dei driver e sostituire con queste:

```
...

[driver-nvidia]

KernelDriver=nvidia

PMMethod=auto

LibraryPath=/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

XorgModulePath=/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib,/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules

XorgConfFile=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia

[driver-intel]

KernelDriver=i915

PMMethod=auto

XorgConfFile=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.intel

...
```

Ora bisogna assicurarsi che opengl sia settato su xorg-x11:

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:                                                                                                                   

  [1]   nvidia                                                                                                                                    

  [2]   xorg-x11 *
```

se non dovesse essere il caso lanciare il comando:

```
# eselect opengl set 2
```

Per finire basta attivare il servizio di bumblebee e aggiungerlo al runlevel di default (se si vuole che parta a ogni riavvio):

```
# /etc/init.d/bumblebee start

# rc-update add bumblebee
```

Fatto questo lanciando qualsiasi programma con optirun verra' eseguito con la scheda NVIDIA invece con quella Intel.

Per testare se funziona tutto scaricate il pacchetto x11-apps/mesa-progs e lanciate i seguenti comandi dove dovrebbe vedersi una volta che usa la scheda Intel e nell'altro caso quella di nvidia:

```
$ glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: Intel Open Source Technology Center

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Skylake Halo GT2 

OpenGL core profile version string: 3.3 (Core Profile) Mesa 11.0.6

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 3.30

OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)

OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile

OpenGL core profile extensions:

OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 11.0.6

OpenGL shading language version string: 1.30
```

```
$ optirun glxinfo | grep OpenGL

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 960M/PCIe/SSE2

OpenGL core profile version string: 4.4.0 NVIDIA 361.28

OpenGL core profile shading language version string: 4.40 NVIDIA via Cg compiler

OpenGL core profile context flags: (none)

OpenGL core profile profile mask: core profile

OpenGL core profile extensions:

OpenGL version string: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 361.28

OpenGL shading language version string: 4.50 NVIDIA
```

Aggiornamento del BIOS

Per prima cosa scaricate il programma dmidecode

```
# emerge dmidecode
```

che vi permetterà di capire che versione del BIOS state utilizzando con il comando

```
# dmidecode -s bios-version

01.01.19
```

Ora controllate se esiste una nuova versione sul sito dell (sezione BIOS) e scaricate la nuova versione.

Il programma per essere eseguito ha bisogno un ambiente DOS che possiamo avere grazie a SystemRescueCD (vedi all'inizio del post la sezione Installazione). 

Copiare il file dell'aggiornamento del BIOS (.exe) sulla chiavetta

Riavviare e usare F12 per potere fare il boot da usb

Scegliere la voce con FreeDOS e poi scegliere "Load FreeDOS without drivers" (o qualcosa del genere)

Ora siete in ambiente DOS e dovete scegliere il drive  della chiavetta usb (solitamente il C o il D) e lanciare il file .exe per fare l'update del BIOS

Risoluzione dei problemi

Freeze random del sistema

Purtroppo la tecnologia Skylake sembra avere qualche piccolo problema che causa dei freeze del sistema. Per fortuna esiste un workaround che consiste nel fare partire il kernel con il parametro intel_idle.max_cstate=7 (per maggiori informazioni leggere qui). Per fare questo basta aggiungere nel file /etc/default/grub la seguente linea:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="intel_idle.max_cstate=7"
```

poi lanciate il comando:

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Scheda grafica intel con kernel <4.3.X

Se usate un kernel <4.3.X bisogna aggiungere in /etc/default/grub la seguente linea:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="i915.preliminary_hw_support=1 nouveau.modeset=0 intel_idle.max_cstate=7"
```

e poi lanciare il comando 

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Bluetooth

Nel pacchetto  manca il firmware del bluetooth per ovviare a questo scaricare il seguente file e copiarlo in /lib/firmware/brcm/

```
# mv BCM-0a5c-6410.hcd /lib/firmware/brcm/
```

Resume wirless

Quando avviene il resume la wireless non si riattiva, per ovviare a cio' creare il file /etc/pm/sleep.d/00_wireless_sleep e copiare il seguente codice:

```
#!/bin/sh

case "$1" in

suspend|hibernate)

/sbin/rmmod brcmfmac

 ;;

resume|thaw)

 /sbin/rmmod brcmfmac

 /sbin/modprobe brcmfmac 

;;

esac

exit 0
```

poi si renda lo script eseguibile:

```
# chmod +x /etc/pm/sleep.d/00_wireless_sleep
```

Audio switch tra cuffie e speaker

Per potere usare delle cuffie tramite jack bisogna aggiungere le seguenti linee in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

```
options snd-hda-intel single_cmd=1

options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1

options snd-hda-intel model=generic
```

Cosi' facendo si ha ora la possibilita' di attaccare e staccare le cuffie al jack senza che l'audio smetta di funzionare (sembrerebbe che con questo metodo non riconosca il microfono).

10.12.2016 - Aggiunto in sezione Risoluzione dei problemi un workaroundo per il problema con le cuffie

29.09.2016 - Aggiunto in sezione suono bug relativo a un problema con le cuffie

03.08.2016 - Aggiunto sezione aggiornamento BIOS

19.05.2016 - Aggiunto backup/restore di Windows preinstallato

----------

## bandreabis

Stai diventando la mia Bibbia!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## de11

Where is located "driver section" to replace nvdia and intel drivers ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *de11 wrote:*   

> Where is located "driver section" to replace nvdia and intel drivers ?

 

Can you elaborate on that, please?

----------

## de11

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *de11 wrote:*   Where is located "driver section" to replace nvdia and intel drivers ? 
> 
> Can you elaborate on that, please?

 

Hi ,I dont know where this drivers are or what file to edit ?

"delete all the driver sections and replace with these: "

```
... 

[driver-nvidia] 

KernelDriver=nvidia 

PMMethod=auto 

LibraryPath=/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib32/opengl/nvidia/lib:/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib 

XorgModulePath=/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/lib,/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia/extensions,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers,/usr/lib64/xorg/modules

XorgConfFile=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.nvidia 

[driver-intel] 

KernelDriver=i915 

PMMethod=auto 

XorgConfFile=/etc/bumblebee/xorg.conf.intel 

...
```

PS I think i found it ,is it bumblebee.conf ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *de11 wrote:*   

> PS I think i found it ,is it bumblebee.conf ?

 

Yes

----------

## kingkobe

 *de11 wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*    *de11 wrote:*   Where is located "driver section" to replace nvdia and intel drivers ? 
> 
> Can you elaborate on that, please? 
> 
> Hi ,I dont know where this drivers are or what file to edit ?
> ...

 

Yes it is. Pn me if you have more questions.

----------

